# Need Some Quick Advice



## lovinghimforever (Dec 14, 2009)

So here is my story for those of you interested: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/10481-he-finally-left-me.html

So my Husband and I are seperated. I have been the one asking him to come home, etc. He starts texting me last night that he has found new faith in God and all that good stuff, then tells me he's going to sleep.

I log onto Twitter, he's not going to sleep, he's going to the club! :scratchhead:

I don't mind that he went out, HE LIED TO ME! W.T.F.

I want him to know I know he lied. So how do I go about this? Is this a sign to just leave him alone and move on? Or should I just leave it alone?

I'm so lost, please help!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Either let it go or confront him directly.

I would let it go - if he doesn't know you are watching him on Twitter, then you may continue to find out more about what he's really up to. Tell him what you saw, and he'll quit using it.


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Let it go. Confronting him will make it worse IMHO. Please don't confuse that with being ok with his actions.


----------



## lovinghimforever (Dec 14, 2009)

I was thinking of asking him in casual conversation, "how was the club last night" in a non-confrontational way. I just want him to know that I know he lied!

We have lots of mutual friends that go to that place so he doesn't have to know I saw it on Twitter.

But I'm leaning more towards the just letting it go. Idk. :scratchhead:


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd let it go also LHF as you don't know what his motivation is yet. Yes he lied, but as NG has said, I'd keep watching him to see if this is an isolated thing or a pattern. I don't think confronting him will do anything but drive him further away at this point. Has he decided to get help yet ?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Are you positive that he in fact went to the club? After all, maybe he lied on Twitter (much cooler to tweet that you're going out than going to bed).

That being said, IMHO you should go with your gut and let it go. Watch him and look for a deceitful pattern, yes. But what will a confrontation bring you? 

Do you think that he lied about finding God and all of that "good stuff" too, or just the going to bed part?


----------



## SoxMunkey (Jan 1, 2010)

You're both adults... confront him about it head on. It seems as if you are already walking around on eggshells as it is. 

The damage is already done, and it is going to get a lot worse before it gets better. So, let him know that you know. I'm sure that he isn't going to care one way or the other, but at least you'll feel better because you brought it to him like an adult and you didn't shy away from catching him up in a lie.

for him to use finding God as an excuse to lie is just shameful and pathetic.


----------



## lovinghimforever (Dec 14, 2009)

He lied about both God and going to bed.

I called him last night to ask him to start going to church and counseling with me (not to come home). He said God had nothing to do with our relationship. And that he just didn't want to go to counseling. I hung up and I'm done with him. I don't think I have anymore fight in me and I'm not gonna give my all to something that isn't even there.

In our conversation, I brought up that I knew that he lied to me about going out. He said that he lied because he wasn't sure if he was actually going when he told me he was going to bed. Hahahaahaha! That's why he posted it literally a minute after we stopped texting. The fact that I caught him INFURIATED him!

This guy really thinks I'm dumb. That is why I am DONE.


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

Liars always think they are slick. When will people understand that your lies ALWAYS catch up to you?
Now my H just won't answer any questions he feels he should lie about. If he knows that it is something that might make me angry. He avoids the question.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm sorry for you that he lied about it all :-( 

And you're obviously NOT dumb. You seem to have a solid backbone and the strength to move on to better things. Good for you!

Too bad for him that he missed out. Here's hoping he isn't too dumb to figure that out!


----------

